# A look I did for my dance class



## GlamYOURUs (May 15, 2008)

I had a presentation tonight to give on Bollywood Dance in my Dance Cultures of the World class. I didn't take many pics as I should have so I only have one. boo But I took the cool heat concept and fotd I did yday and did this look today with much brighter shadows. Everyone loved it and the outfit and jewelry. I liked it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I thought I'd share =)


----------



## ppalada (May 15, 2008)

oh that looks soo pretty!! love the intricate jewelry


----------



## MACATTAK (May 15, 2008)

You looked great!  Hope you get an A++!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 15, 2008)

You look gorgeous, as always!


----------



## couturesista (May 15, 2008)

What colors did you use? Hey maybe another award winning TUT!! Beautiful Blues look good on you !!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 15, 2008)

You look gorgeous! and I want that necklace, wow its hot!


----------



## glam8babe (May 15, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_You looked great!  Hope you get an A++!!_

 
You bet I did!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_What colors did you use? Hey maybe another award winning TUT!! Beautiful Blues look good on you !!!_

 
I used MAC and a bunch of high & low end products. Mostly blues (mid lid) and purples (outer half and corner of lid) and teals (in the inner corner) and then Blue p/m on my lower lashline. hth!


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2008)

That is so absolutely stunning girl! The dress is beautiful &...i want that necklace too


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_That is so absolutely stunning girl! The dress is beautiful &...i want that necklace too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My grandma bought it for me when she went to India, it weighs a ton!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (May 15, 2008)

Wow! You look absolutely stunning! I love the bright colors!


----------



## kimb (May 21, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 22, 2008)

i love it !!!!


----------



## trip75 (May 22, 2008)

OMG!! You look so pretty!!!


----------



## User93 (May 23, 2008)

wow, you look gorgeous, stunna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your eyes are soo beautiful


----------



## kimmy (May 24, 2008)

pretty makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like the jewelry too!


----------



## Ciara (May 24, 2008)

beautiful ... ur make up looks FAB!!!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (May 24, 2008)

absolutely love it!! great color blend!
and super cute outfit.
now question is.. will there be a tutorial on this? haha


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 24, 2008)

You are gorgeous! Love the blue on you


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2008)

you look gorgeous!!


----------



## hr44 (May 25, 2008)

LOve this look! Eeekk and I love the set you're wearing. I have a silver one similar to that design!

You look lovely.


----------



## coachkitten (May 25, 2008)

Another great look!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Those colors really pop on you!


----------



## TDoll (May 25, 2008)

Dang girl, that blue looks GORGEOUS with your eyes!! SUCH a pretty look!


----------



## Sugarae2000 (May 29, 2008)

Beautiful look. I love your eyes.


----------



## girl507 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, I just wanted to let you know that I think you are so pretty and you do an amazing job with make up. I'm indian too and also I've noticed that you are a huge kim kardashian fan like me. I love the second necklace in the pick. My sister is getting married soon and I want to play up my eyes for all the different dresses since indian weddings are so colorful. You are amazing and i was wondering if you could give me ideas of what to use to match my dresses? I really like how you do you makeup


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girl507* 

 
_Hey, I just wanted to let you know that I think you are so pretty and you do an amazing job with make up. I'm indian too and also I've noticed that you are a huge kim kardashian fan like me. I love the second necklace in the pick. My sister is getting married soon and I want to play up my eyes for all the different dresses since indian weddings are so colorful. You are amazing and i was wondering if you could give me ideas of what to use to match my dresses? I really like how you do you makeup_

 
Sure, just private message me anytime and I will try my best to answer your Q's and give you any advice. =)


----------

